

Coolest Arduino projects - angry-hacker
http://yeblon.com/coolest-arduino-projects

======
randomdata
You haven't made good use of your Arduino until you have it controlling your
half-million dollar vehicle.

<http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254445743>

------
the-cakeboss
Pretty poor showing of projects to be honest. My entry for coolest Arduino
project ( which was notably absent from that list ) :
<http://reprap.org/wiki/Main_Page> .

------
hartror
Luck would have it I ordered the Uno and it is due in my hands today. Plan on
making a hot/dry bulb thermometer for smoking meat in my BBQ kettle. Then
moving on to a PID for Sous Vide!

~~~
pingswept
The guy who wrote the PID library for the Arduino is about to release an open
hardware PID controller, if you're interested:
<http://brettbeauregard.com/blog/2011/09/a-little-teaser/> I met him a few
weeks ago at a hackerspace in Boston-- the thing looked pretty cool.

(On the other hand, maybe buying a controller would take all the fun out of
it!)

~~~
hartror
Wow that looks shiny. Yeah making my own is part of the fun.

Update: It arrived! <http://instagr.am/p/WRPUI/>

------
Malic
...This doesn't quite qualify as an Arduino project.

Linus Akesson's "EuroDemo" efforts are NOT Arduino based - they are actually
_less_ than an Arduino electronically but still AVR based.

This is an old link but I think Linus's efforts still take the cake:
<http://www.linusakesson.net/scene/craft/>

------
tomjacobs
How about a live controllable RC car with camera? <http://www.sfrover.com>

------
mixmax
The guy who did the uberfridge project posted it on reddit a few days ago,
where he also answered a few questions

Link:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/mkgek/i_program...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/mkgek/i_programmed_a_fermentation_temperature/)

------
jackfoxy
I found the _Silencing Celebs with Arduino_ to be the most interesting of the
lot from a gateway technology point of view. Also following the link for this
project further eventually led me to a very cool site,
<http://www.ladyada.net/>.

------
nicpottier
Humbly submitted for consideration:
<[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-0Zj8fJz8U>](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-0Zj8fJz8U>);

Controlling a squeezebox using RFID coasters and an Arduino.

------
joshu
Is it just me or does embedded unseparated ads automatically set off the spam
spider sense?

